# Reiki treatments courses and moving to Spain



## Happy Ann (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi,

My husband and I are moving to Spain in November to start a new life after 22 years in the army, we are looking for a long term rental 6-12 before we commit to buying, we are coming to the area from 3rd to 17th October to view long term lets, if anyone has any info on the costa blanca south region regarding rentals we would be grateful if they would share it with us, I am a Reiki Master/teacher and I wonder also if there are any other Reiki teachers in the area and if there are any reiki support groups, I am also a Holistic Therapist and wondered if there was much call for this in the costa blanca south, I was hoping to make a living from this can anyone offer any info or advice.

awaiting many positive replies

Ann


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ann Reiki Master said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are moving to Spain in November to start a new life after 22 years in the army, we are looking for a long term rental 6-12 before we commit to buying, we are coming to the area from 3rd to 17th October to view long term lets, if anyone has any info on the costa blanca south region regarding rentals we would be grateful if they would share it with us, I am a Reiki Master/teacher and I wonder also if there are any other Reiki teachers in the area and if there are any reiki support groups, I am also a Holistic Therapist and wondered if there was much call for this in the costa blanca south, I was hoping to make a living from this can anyone offer any info or advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Ann

Welcome to the forum


----------

